
Crinkler secrets, 4k intro executable compressor at its best (2010) - bane
https://code4k.blogspot.com/2010/12/crinkler-secrets-4k-intro-executable.html
======
leeoniya
also Farbrausch's kkrunchy:
[http://www.farbrausch.de/~fg/kkrunchy/](http://www.farbrausch.de/~fg/kkrunchy/)

~~~
sclangdon
And here is the source, along with some other Farbrausch projects.

[https://github.com/farbrausch/fr_public](https://github.com/farbrausch/fr_public)

------
minxomat
Crinkler is also good for 1k demos:
[https://github.com/turbo/Kafka](https://github.com/turbo/Kafka)

~~~
fapjacks
This is actually immediately what I thought this was for!

